# Favorite complete series binges



## asp3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Although I'm hoping people will respond with binges the did for a series the had never watched before I suppose it you've watched some of it before binging that would be OK too.

My personal favorite has been My Crazy Ex-Girlfriend.  It was an interesting arc and was difficult to watch at times because of the crazy things the main character did.  However it was an extremely satisfying binge and I was really sad when we had finished it.  We'd watch anywhere between one and three episodes an evening skipping a few evenings from time to time.  I love musicals so the musical nature of the show was very enjoyable as well.  Some of the songs were hilarious.

Another one we loved was Pushing Daisies.  It was only two seasons so it wasn't a huge binge.  We loved the hyper-realistic colors and the magical set design.  The acting was spot on as well.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m new to binge watching. I thought it meant sitting there watching all of something with no breaks apart from the essentials. If taking a few evenings off is still binge watching, perhaps I’ll try it more often.

currently my favourite is Dads Army, which I’m not yet halfway through.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I’m new to binge watching. I thought it meant sitting there watching all of something with no breaks apart from the essentials. If taking a few evenings off is still binge watching, perhaps I’ll try it more often.
> 
> currently my favourite is Dads Army, which I’m not yet halfway through.


Some people may have that as their definition of binge watching.  For me that wouldn't work because I don't think there is anything on television that I'd want to completely take over my life for a while.  My binge watching usually takes place during my normal TV time.  However some shows make me either start watching earlier than usual and/or longer than usual if they really draw me in.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 3, 2021)

I don’t watch television, I watch DVDs


----------



## asp3 (Sep 3, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I don’t watch television, I watch DVDs



I usually stream when I binge watch however when I binge watched Pushing Daisies it was on DVD either from Blockbuster or Netflix DVDs or a combination of both.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 3, 2021)

Is there a minimum duration for a thing to count as binge watching?

for example, I’m a fan of The Big Knights The Big Knights - Wikipedia
Three hours is all they made


----------



## Rodders (Sep 3, 2021)

My favourite recent binge has been a third viewing of It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. 
I still need to watch Pushing Daisies, but i did adore Wonderfalls. 

I'm currently binging Killjoys. I'm hoping to watch season 3 on Sunday. 

I want to re-binge Babylon 5 again as it's been far too long.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 3, 2021)

There are several series I binge: Black Books, The IT Crowd, Red Dwarf. I'm watching Blake's 7 again but I'm trying not to rush through it. I recently watched Moone Boy again.

I need to watch Babylon 5 again myself.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 3, 2021)

<Cracks nuckles>

All 10 series of Stargate SG-1 (plus the three movies - if you count the first 're-launch' episode)
Then (or intertwining) the 5 series of Stargate Atlantis.

Finally for dessert, Stargate Universe -  2 series.

To me that's a proper binge.

For extra dessert - the full run of _Battlestar Galactica _(2004 version)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 3, 2021)

Venusian Broon said:


> <Cracks nuckles>
> 
> All 10 series of Stargate SG-1 (plus the three movies - if you count the first 're-launch' episode)
> Then (or intertwining) the 5 series of Stargate Atlantis.
> ...


Thank you for showing us the True Path™, @Venusian Broon.


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 4, 2021)

Once, ill with flu and huddled on the sofa under a duvet, I watched the first 24 episodes of Babylon-5 back-to-back (VHS) - hardly counts given some of the above epic hauls.

I did watch all 7 seasons (less a few corrupted episodes) of Star Trek Voyager on a (I'm-sure-it-was-licenced) Chinese import box set, over 2 days while painting.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 4, 2021)

Fargo series 1
The Killing series 1
The Bridge series 1
In the Line of Duty all series back-to-back

something about well-written detective series with decent cliff- hangers and engaging characters.

also:
Mad Men
The Wire
The Sopranos

crikey, I have done this more than I thought. Looking back, this covers the transition from rented dvds to streaming. A box set binge is not quite the same thing as it was.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2021)

The two I binge the most are Babylon 5 and The Sopranos.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2021)

I still have to watch the Sopranos. That and Breaking Bad. I'd quite like to do a Star Wars binge, actually. 

Bingeing is definitely my favourite way of watching telly.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 4, 2021)

I binned the TV licence a few years back so now I only do streaming and I only do bingeing. And honestly, I binge. I have a bit of a butterfly brain so I always have something on the TV while I’m doing other things so I’ll often put on series I’ve watched before and go through multiple episodes back to back.

Series that I watch over and over, so the comfort series really:
Peep Show
Fresh Meat
Gilmore Girls
Brooklyn 99
The Office (US)

New series that I binged and really enjoyed:
Schitt’s Creek — not at all as expected and so good!
Flowers — god I absolutely love this, it’s dark and weird but amazing.
After Life — when bingeing this you are literally in heaps of laughter followed immediately by floods of tears. I watched the second series in one sitting and was an utter mess by the end. 
Russian Doll — absolutely brilliant and I really recommend this, it’s kind of soft sci-fi but much more character-driven.
Motherland — just basically the trials of juggling parenthood in the modern world, but I really enjoyed it and would love more of it.

Annnnnd currently. For some unknown reason I have got massively into Come Dine with Me, to the point where I’ve gone back to the very beginning in 2007. Currently in 2010 when they’re definitely making more effort to combine people who will grate on each other so I’m finding it a bit more awkward.




hitmouse said:


> Fargo series 1


I’ve always loved Fargo the film, and when I heard they were making a series I was overjoyed. Series 1 is an absolute masterclass.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 5, 2021)

I adore the US version of The Office and think it's criminally underrated here in the UK.

Have you watch Parks and Rec, HoopyFrood?  I loved that series too. I'd also recommend a short series called "Bored to Death". It only lasted for three seasons, but I never see it mentioned anywhere and i thought it was funny and had an unusual premise.

I'm watching the last few episodes of Kim's Convenience and it was surprisingly sweet and funny.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 5, 2021)

*Dead Like Me* and *Wonderfall* are great binge-watches if I'm laid up ill. You can get through them in a day or two.
I regularly go back to *The West Wing* if there is nothing but crap on TV.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 5, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I adore the US version of The Office and think it's criminally underrated here in the UK.
> 
> Have you watch Parks and Rec, HoopyFrood?  I loved that series too. I'd also recommend a short series called "Bored to Death". It only lasted for three seasons, but I never see it mentioned anywhere and i thought it was funny and had an unusual premise.
> 
> I'm watching the last few episodes of Kim's Convenience and it was surprisingly sweet and funny.



The US Office is cracking. Once it gets past the influence of the UK version and becomes its own thing, it's brilliant. Love the ensemble cast. 

I have watched Parks and Rec! For some reason I didn't latch onto it as hard as the Office though. Lesley is a delight and I enjoy the varied stories (the "straight to jail" guy, that whole episode was golden ) but I'm not as invested in the supporting characters. Might give it another watch one day, though.

Thanks for the recommendation!

That's actually also just reminded me of another of my all-time binge favourites. What We Do in the Shadows. If anyone has seen the film, you'll know it's a comedy-documentary following a group of vampires, and is the work of Taika Waititi, of Thor: Ragnarok fame. They made a TV series following the same premise but different vampires and it's briiillllliannnnt.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 5, 2021)

I've seen the first series, which i did find amusing, but i didn't warm to that much. Perhaps like the Office, it needs that initial series to be able to move away from its source material. Looking forward to seeing the second though.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 5, 2021)

Does binge watching have to go all the way? For example, I have the first four series of Red Dwarf, and the first two of Star Trek TNG. should I wait until the later series turn up in my local charity shop, or can these few be enough to count as binge watching?


----------



## asp3 (Sep 6, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> *Dead Like Me* and *Wonderfall* are great binge-watches if I'm laid up ill. You can get through them in a day or two.
> I regularly go back to *The West Wing* if there is nothing but crap on TV.



I almost mentioned Dead Like Me as well as a favorite but wanted to keep my list short.


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari (Sep 6, 2021)

Has to be Avatar: The Last Airbender. It is my favourite series in the entire world, closely followed by Voltron, The Owl House, and The Dragon Prince. Animated shows are the best IMO. 
The character arcs are amazing
The dialogue is on-point
And the worlds?! Don't even get me started.

There's something nostalgic about animation, and it's awesome!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 8, 2021)

I've been meaning to go back and rewatch Star Trek: TOS for a long time now, as i haven't seen it since i was a teenager and i think that there are many episodes that i haven't seen. 

I wouldn't call it a binge, as i'm only watching one, maybe two episodes at a time and not every day. It's been an enjoyable experience so far.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 3, 2021)

Seinfeld has appeared on Netflix so I'm going to binge it. I'm rather excited as I know it's highly regarded and a cultural comedy relic.

Currently loving George and Elaine, both fantastic.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 3, 2021)

In reply to @Harpo 
As far as I’m concerned, if it’s something that’s normally scheduled on TV on something like a weekly basis as an example and you’re watching it at a far shorter interval than intended, that’s binge watching.


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 3, 2021)

HoopyFrood said:


> Seinfeld has appeared on Netflix so I'm going to binge it. I'm rather excited as I know it's highly regarded and a cultural comedy relic.
> 
> Currently loving George and Elaine, both fantastic.



Oh man this is awesome news for me! Seinfeld is hilarious. As the namesake, Jerry is the most well known, and Kramer is the obvious goon, but George and Elaine were always the drivers of that show for me. Both actors are incredibly talented and their stories are great. It's also a rare show that just kept getting stronger 7-8 seasons in. You are in for a treat!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 3, 2021)

Jerry is likeable, but not the strongest actor so far, George and Elaine are great and I'm starting to warm to Kramer now. I am really enjoying it. It doesn't feel especially mean (unnecessary personal digs and whatnot that you see in similar comedies) and I like that there's no real plot or development. It's just, well, fun.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 3, 2021)

Recently I did Firefly and completed with Serenity
(It's quite easy because I've got them all saved on my tablet)


----------



## MartinC (Oct 3, 2021)

The Good Place a few months back - I'd watched it all when it came out but binging it over a week was an absolute joy.

Currently binging on The Orville - first few episodes felt a little too season 1 TNG, but it got into it's stride quickly. Hopefully ST Strange New Worlds will capture the same feeling, back to planet of the week Star Trek (not that I haven't enjoyed Discovery or Picard - there's room for all types of Star Trek in my life)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 4, 2021)

HoopyFrood said:


> Jerry is likeable, but not the strongest actor so far, George and Elaine are great and I'm starting to warm to Kramer now. I am really enjoying it. It doesn't feel especially mean (unnecessary personal digs and whatnot that you see in similar comedies) and I like that there's no real plot or development. It's just, well, fun.



So, because I am a binge pro, I am up to season three already. And like most sitcoms it really feels like it’s hitting its stride now — but on the other hand, as a ‘show about nothing’, it’s not like anything major has changed, it’s as good as it ever was but just better. Jerry himself is now starting to feel more like a character, rather than a stand-up comedian surrounded by crazy people. Watched ‘The Pen’ last night and loved it, it was relentless, just brilliant. Steeeellllaaaa!


----------

